# Mount zion cafe... St Ives



## bongo (Apr 20, 2014)

Very nice stop. Nice espresso.. Have had better - was good just a toiuch thin. Flat white was great so I had 3!

that is all...


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

bongo said:


> Flat white was great so I had 3!


In true bongo style!


----------

